# Best Deep Conditioner's for 4a/b Natural Hair?



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been browsing through old threads & getting a little overwhelmed; there are alot of products I'm not familiar with. It'd be a great help if a more comprehensive list was available.

If you'd like to contribute please include:

*Name of conditioner:*

*Where it can be purchased *(online, bss)*:*

*Price Range:*

*Pro's:*

*Con's:*

*Additional Comments *(whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc)*:*


Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 9, 2009)

Name of conditioner: *Organic Root Stimulator Replenishing Pack*

Where it can be purchased (online, bss): *Sally's, Walmart, most supermarkets, beauty supply stores*

Price Range: *$1-2*

Pro's: *It's a cheap and effective product*

Con's: *It can sometimes leave hair mushy/too soft/over-moisturized*

Additional Comments: *This product comes in a small pouch and if you have particularly long or dense hair you may need multiple packets. It also has a very strong orange scent that some may find offensive*


----------



## naturalgurl (Jan 9, 2009)

*I use natural stuff so this is an alternative for you...*


*Name of conditioner: Egg whites with yogurt is a good DC for protein/ olive oil with honey is a good moisturizing DC both strengthen the hair.

**Where it can be purchased *(online, bss)*: In your favorite grocery store or health store*

*Price Range: Eggs-$1.89 a dozen, 1 cup of yogurt $.89, honey $2.39 for small bottle, I prefer the real stuff from a bee hive which you can find at a health food store, olive oil $4.50 for 8 oz. These are just guestimates.*

*Pro's: Easy to find and whip up and makes your hair feel like you've really done something to it, it's instant.*

*Con's: The olive oil/honey mixture is a bit sticky but use twice as much olive oil than honey. The egg whites and yogurt can be runny and that can get on your nerves while you're sitting under your thermal heat cap or dryer.*

*Additional Comments  The good thing about these is they're natural and won't hurt your hair. No build up and it washes right out without the need of soap or shampoo. Warm water is all it takes. Good luck!*


----------



## JustKiya (Jan 9, 2009)

*Name of conditioner:* Elasta QP Intense Fortifying Conditioner 

*Where it can be purchased (online, bss):* BSS

*Price Range:* $8-12 for a liter 

*Pro's:* Moisturizing, lots of slip, thick & rich

*Con's:* Wish it was cheaper. 

*Additional Comments (whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc):* It's a moisturizing conditioner, but it does have protein in it - wheat, I think. I generally ignore instructions, but I assume I use it off label. Has a light, tropical/coconutty/fruity smell. 


*Name of conditioner:* Eqyss Premier Cream Rinse 

*Where it can be purchased (online, bss):* Online, from horse supplies, offline, from tack shops/pet stores. 

*Price Range:* $8-10 for 16oz, I think? 

*Pro's:* So thick. So creamy. So moisturizing. Loads of slip. 

*Con's:* Very strong baby powder/deodorant smell. 

*Additional Comments (whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc):* Also moisturizing, I like this one, a lot.


----------



## Lucky's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

*Name of conditioner:  oyin Honey Hemp condish

**Where it can be purchased *(online, bss)*: online www.oyinhandmade.com*


*Price Range: 9 to 16 dollars*

*Pro's: excellent detangler.*

*Con's: gotta wait 3 weeks for it.*

*Additional Comments *(whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc)*: it is a moisture condish...*


Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 9, 2009)

*Name of conditioner: Keracare Humecto Creme Conditioner

**Where it can be purchased *(online, bss)*: local bss*

*Price Range: €20 for 8oz bottle*

*Pro's: watery consistency=very easy to rinse, truly deep conditions, leaves your hair soft&not weighed down, great detangler, a little goes a long way*

*Con's: it's expensive*

*Additional Comments: it's a moisturizing conditioner, I personally think it works best with heat*


*(Wonderful thread OP!)*


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 9, 2009)

*Name of conditioner: Frederic Fekkai Protein Rx Reparative Treatment Mask

**Where it can be purchased *(online, bss)*: Sephora store & sephora.com*

*Price Range: $29 for 5.5oz*

*Pro's: it leaves your hair soft but strong (good balance between moisture&protein), a little goes a long way*

*Con's: if you're looking for hard protein, this is not the way to go + it's expensive*

*Additional Comments: it's a protein conditioner, I personally believe you get better results when you use it with heat*


----------



## Priss Pot (Jan 9, 2009)

Giovanni Smooth As Silk Deeper Moisture Conditioner 

It can be purchased from Target, Whole Foods or the like, online. I bought the big liter from TJ Maxx (or Marshall's). I got it for $12.99.  They often sell Giovanni products.

I really love this conditioner cause it moisturizes really well.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 9, 2009)

I wanna try all the conditioners listed. I've only tried the olive oil/honey treatment which was too heavy for my fine tresses and the keracare humecto conditioner which my natural hair hates (it was AMAZING when I had a relaxer).

I keep seeing a biolage ultra-hydrating conditioner, a few Giovanni products, and some sap moss products I wanna pick up. As soon as I buy my books for spring semester on Sunday I'm going conditioner shopping!!!!!

Thanks for all the contributions ladies!!! I really appreciate it!

Keep um coming...


----------



## texasqt (Jan 9, 2009)

subscribing...one day I'll be fully natural and in need of this reference! Thanks OP!!!


----------



## Lovelylocs (Jan 9, 2009)

I've been browsing through old threads & getting a little overwhelmed; there are alot of products I'm not familiar with. It'd be a great help if a more comprehensive list was available.

If you'd like to contribute please include:

*Name of conditioner:* Alter Ego Energizing Conditioner

*Where it can be purchased *(online, bss)*:* online or from a Dominican salon I guess

*Price Range:* I think like between 17 and 50 bucks depending on the size

*Pro's:* SUPER MOISTURE!!! It can moisturize even the DRIEST hair. I've never seen hair that it wont work on. Most Moisturizing ever too.

*Con's:* Kinda pricey, but it lasts for a while too. So, if u do your own hair anyway, it is definately worth it.

*Additional Comments *(whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc)*:*

 Moisturizing
Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## NappturalWomyn (Jan 9, 2009)

*Name of conditioner: Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Conditioner*
*
Where it can be purchased *(online, bss)*: online at Vitacost, Aubreyorganics.com; no bss here, whole paycheck, health food stores*

*Price Range: $7.60 at Vitacost*

*Pro's: Easy to apply*

*Con's: Can take a while to get it out of the bottle at the very end*

*Additional Comments Natural product. Some buildup, if you have hard water. Otherwise, it's great.*


----------



## suburbanbushbabe (Jan 9, 2009)

Name of conditioner: Blended Beauty Herbal Reconditioner

Where it can be purchased (online, bss): on-line

Price Range: In the teens for 4 oz

Pro's: very rich and thick, moisturizing and detangling. I get 5-6 applications out of 4 oz.

Con's: 4 oz, pricey

Additional Comments (whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc): I think it's protein free. 

Name of conditioner: Clay Hair mask (homemade) - clay, water or herbal infusion (tea or fenugreek), yogurt or banana puree, honey, oil, ACV, herbal extracts, and/or slippery elm powder.

Where it can be purchased (online, bss): Rhassoul or bentonite clay can be purchased on line; bentonite is available at Whole foods. I got the herbal extracts from the Vitamin Shop. The tea was just too nasty to drink but looked like I could use it for my hair.  Fenugreek I got at a local health food store. 

Price Range: very reasonable.

Pro's: You can mix it up and change the formula to your  whims. 

Con's: It can be messy but I wear a cape. Must rinse and rinse and follow with a rinseout conditioner (not really a con)

Additional Comments (whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc): No protein


----------



## sheba1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I just pre-poo'd with amla oil, washed with dr. bronner's lavender shikakai soap and DC'd with silk elements mega silk moisturizing conditioner (first time) last night.  Since joining the boards, I've tried ORS olive oil, Lustrasilk's Shea butter cholesterol, GVP conditioning balm (all amped up with amla oil and glycerine.  This mega silk moisturizing has impressed me the most so far.  Really 

Name of conditioner: Sally's Mega Silk Moisturizing Conditioner

Where it can be purchased (online, bss): only or in store (Sally's)

Price Range: $10 for 16 oz but is always on sale, it seems for $6.99

Pro's: Feels great as it goes in and comes out.  Hair felt like silk after.  Pretty inexpensive.

Con's: I spotted a cone


----------



## Amelia456 (Jan 10, 2009)

Name of conditioner: Nexxus Humectress Conditioner

Where it can be purchased (online, bss): online, bss, cvs, etc)

Price Range: approx. $16 for small bottle

Pro's: Easy to apply, super conditioning, esay to rinse.

Con's: Pricey

Additional Comments Natural product. I love to mix this product with honey, jojoba oil, nd aloe vera juice (I just like sprucing things up).  Also, it find that it works better with heat__________________


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 10, 2009)

Name of conditioner: Aubrey Organics Honey sucklerose

Where it can be purchased (online, bss):Health food store, Vitaminlife.com


Price Range: $7.75-$8

Pro's: Very moisturising and pretty decent smell.

Con's: If you are in my city (Edmonton) you best option is to order online. It does not give much slip. only loads of moisture.

Additional Comments: I am loving this conditioner.


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 10, 2009)

Name of conditioner: ORS hair mayo
Where it can be purchased (online, bss): Local BSS

Price Range: $10-$18

Pro's: Very good light protein with some moisturizing properties. Gives lots of slip

Con's: The herbs in it can get lost in you napps when you try to wash your hair out, so rinse thoroughly. I used to buy the big jar, but I recently noticed that the big jar had mineral oil and the small one did not. Maybe the formula has changed and the small jars were left over from the old stuff
I will have to find a new light protein if that's the case.

Additional Comments:  


 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## Mandy4610 (Jan 10, 2009)

Name of conditioner: Mizani thermasmooth conditioner
Where it can be purchased (online, bss): Local BSS

Price Range: approx. $16-$20

Pro's: I love love this conditioner. It gives me very good slip, it moisturises, it thermal protects, it smells good, I can use it as a DC or for cowashing. When used for cowashing it detangles like a charm, it has a faomy feel when rinsing out and it smells heavenly

Con's: Pricey and some not so popular ingredients (Amodimethicone and Methylparaben), but they are not top of the list

Additional Comments : It is a staple for me I just love it.


 		  		  		 		  		 		 			 				__________________


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 10, 2009)

texasqt said:


> subscribing...one day I'll be fully natural and in need of this reference! Thanks OP!!!


 

No prob dear!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Jan 21, 2009)

bumping this wonderful thread!


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 21, 2009)

*Name of conditioner: *Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Deep Fix 

*Where it can be purchased (online, bss): *curlmart.com and a couple other sites

*Price Range:* $14-$15 (not including shipping)

*Pro's:* great for leaving hair soft, smooth, and supple; moisturizing; great for dry hair; natural product - no parabens, etc.

*Con's:* not great for hang (which aids in detangling)

*Additional Comments* (whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc):  I love this as a strictly moisturizing conditioner.  It's the best I've tried by far!  The price is worth it and a little goes a long way.  My hair has never felt more soft and smooth.  I didn't think it was possible until I tried Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Deep Fix.


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 21, 2009)

*Name of conditioner: *LustraSilk Shea Butter Cholesterol Plus (when mixed)

*Where it can be purchased (online, bss): * BSS and online

*Price Range:* $1.70-$3

*Pro's:* BEST when mixed with oil of your choice and honey; great for detangling; moisturizing

*Con's:* messy when mixed for your liking; not so great a conditioner stand alone

*Additional Comments* (whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc):  This is a great cheapy conditioner when mixed with oils (EVOO, etc.) and honey.  Amazing for detangling.


----------



## kriolagirl (Jan 21, 2009)

loolalooh said:


> *Name of conditioner: *Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Deep Fix
> 
> *Where it can be purchased (online, bss): *curlmart.com and a couple other sites
> 
> ...



i was just talking to this company on twitter last night! i really want to try this but was wary since i hadn't seen any reviews. thanks for the heads up!


----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 1, 2009)




----------



## ShaniKeys (Feb 7, 2009)




----------



## natstar (Feb 7, 2009)

Name of conditioner: Jessicurl Weekly Deep treatment

Where it can be purchased (online, bss): jessicurl.com or curlmart.com

Price Range: $12.50=8 oz-$100=gallon 

Pro's: soft moisturized hair for days. If used consistently it only gets better- softness, moisture

Con's: expensive-i can't locate it in stores

Additional Comments- i dont really use this to detangle so i cant speak on the slip but its great nonetheless.  im getting a gallon in march.  its worth it.


----------



## natstar (Feb 7, 2009)

Name of conditioner: Abba color protect conditioner or Abba creme masque for color treated hair 

Where it can be purchased (online, bss): Online-www.beautyencounter.com has the best price. In stores: Ulta

Price Range: varies from online to store.  Ive seen a 6 oz bottle for 16.99 and  a liter online for 23.99. It depends. 

Pro's: really good for fine hair. Leaves my hair soft and moisturized without weighing it down.  

Con's: not the best detangler.  I use this solely for deep conditioning.

Additional Comments: Its best to get the liter sized conditioner to save money


----------



## Barbara (Feb 8, 2009)

Good thread.  I need to "get crackin" and write a review on my own conditioners.


----------



## winnettag (Feb 8, 2009)

Barbara said:


> Good thread. I need to "get crackin" and write a review on my own conditioners.


 
Yea you do.


----------



## Charz (Feb 9, 2009)

bump.........


----------



## Barbara (Feb 9, 2009)

Name of conditioner: Verifen Complex Advance Conditioning Treatment 

Where it can be purchased (online, bss):  www.hairoil.com or phone in @ 1-800-hairoil

Price Range: $69 for the refill tub or $18 for the 8 ounce tub

Pro's: It doesn’t have to be “doctored up.”  It’s 100 percent fabulous!!!  However, there is a 10 percent discount.

Con's:  Very expensive than my secondary conditioners, but I don’t use it more than twice a month.  It can’t be bought in the beauty supply stores, but that’s okay with me because I make sure I order the 40 ounce refill tub one month in advance before I run out.  Then there’s an additional charge of shipping by UPS.  It’s shipped from New York.

Additional Comments: This is a thick moisture-rich conditioner.  It’s highly concentrated.  A little goes a long way.  I used it consistently for ten years; that is, before I stumbled across this hair care forum.  Now I rotate it with other conditioners.


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Mar 6, 2009)

subscribing


----------



## Evolving78 (Mar 6, 2009)

Name of conditioner:  eluence moisture balance or lustrasilk shea butter cholesterol plus

Where it can be purchased (online, bss): eluence- curlmart or their website, lustrasilk- any bss

Price Range: eluence- $8.00, lustrasilk $2.79

Pro's: both moisturizing, good for detangling, and gives great slip overall and the smell good.

Con's: lustrasilk is not as concentrated as eluence so i had to be a little more heavy handed with lustrasilk.

Additional Comments you can use eluence as a leave-in as well


----------



## lizjoseph (Mar 6, 2009)

DivineNapps1728 said:


> I've been browsing through old threads & getting a little overwhelmed; there are alot of products I'm not familiar with. It'd be a great help if a more comprehensive list was available.
> 
> If you'd like to contribute please include:
> 
> ...


 

They sell this in bottles now, no need to buy multiple packets. I think the bottles run about $12 each for a 16oz (at least in NYC they do).


----------



## anniev2 (Apr 29, 2009)

bumping for more input


----------



## bgsix (Apr 29, 2009)

I love this thread even though I am relaxed head.


----------



## RavenMaven (Apr 29, 2009)

Name of conditioner: Lustrasilk Extra Virgin Olive Oil Conditioner

Where it can be purchased (online, bss): Both! It's a commonly found item in the BSS, but you can get it just as cheap online.

Price Range: $2-$3.50

Pro's: It leaves a nice bounce for the hair, and you can really tell that it's moisturized. I swear.

Con's: Too much can cause unwanted buildup, a little goes a long way, the thicker the hair, the more needed.

Additional Comments (whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc): It's a moisturizer, and I would not use it alone, I would actually add some EVOO with it lol. I'm an EVOO freak though, so it may vary with you.


----------



## anniev2 (Apr 29, 2009)

I've noticed several responses indicating Cholesterol conditioners work well...however, I had no such success with them.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Apr 29, 2009)

I've been hiding from this thread because I don't need to go buy anything until I use up what I have...great list though


----------



## RedVelvet310 (Apr 29, 2009)

Omg I'm so subscribing!! My conditioner is already up there :SilkElements megasilk  I'm definantely gonna try some of there condishes!


----------



## Ivy Santolina (Apr 30, 2009)

Subscribing - since I'm transitioning I'm going to need this thread later.

Thanks OP for starting it.


----------



## alexei (Apr 30, 2009)

SUbscribing!


----------



## LongCurlz (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## isabella09 (Aug 19, 2009)

bumping ladies....


----------



## SweetSpirit86 (Aug 19, 2009)

Subscribing! I don't think there's a lick of 3 in my hair. I'm very curious as to what others are using, as well. ^-^


----------



## sunbubbles (Aug 19, 2009)

Bumping and Subscribing!! Awesome thread OP!


----------



## carameldelight87 (Aug 19, 2009)

sunbubbles said:


> Bumping and Subscribing!! Awesome thread OP!


This may be a dumb question but how do u "bump" a thread? I'm brand new to this site and don't know all the terminology. Lol.


----------



## poookie (Aug 19, 2009)

carameldelight87 said:


> This may be a dumb question but how do u "bump" a thread? I'm brand new to this site and don't know all the terminology. Lol.



you just did 
bumping refers to pushing the topic back to the front of the forum, so more people are likely to see it.


----------



## sunbubbles (Aug 19, 2009)

carameldelight87 said:


> This may be a dumb question but how do u "bump" a thread? I'm brand new to this site and don't know all the terminology. Lol.



Its all good!! WELCOME to the forum lady! 

There are no buttons or anything to press when you bumb a thread. Just typing a response like "bump" pushes it up on the thread list. For example, this post that Im making right now will "bump" this thread to the top of the list. Go check it on the thread menu. You should see "Best Deep Conditioners for ......." in the 1st or second place on the thread page now. Its just so that that particular thread will have more views. Itll get more views if its on page 1 of the thread menu than if it where on page 16! Did any of what I said make sense? I think I just confused MYSELF!! LOL


----------



## Aviah (Aug 19, 2009)

I've been browsing through old threads & getting a little overwhelmed; there are alot of products I'm not familiar with. It'd be a great help if a more comprehensive list was available.

If you'd like to contribute please include:

*Name of conditioner:* 1)Organic Root Stimulator Replenishing Conditioner (or pack), or 2)good old coconut milk, honey and EVOO (but this is messy)

*Where it can be purchased *(online, bss)*:* BSS/ Grocery store

*Price Range:* 1)$7-8? 2) about 5?

*Pro's: 1) protein and moisture in 1 step, lots of natural ingredients, smells good, leaves hair soft and strong (when i use beer with it)*
2) Soft and strong also, you can move straight into moisturizing after this dc, usually cheap and all natural
*Con's: 1)May be too much protein, sometimes hard to find, easy to detangle while DCing 2)can be very messy, and annoying to "cook up" every time you want to DC, not to mention wastage if not used, or having to freeze/defrost rest of mixture to use it*. You usually cannot detangle hair as easily while DCing

*Additional Comments *(whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc)*:*
1) a little more protein heavy with moisture 2) a little more moisture based, less protein


Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## atlien11 (Aug 19, 2009)

*Name of conditioner:* Joico K-PAK Intense Hydrator and Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner

*Where it can be purchased *(online, bss)*: *Online, and at ULTA (i think other stores too)

*Price Range:* $14 - $17

*Pro's:* Both are very moisturizing AND detangling. The Moisture line uses Hydramine Sea Complex (moisturizing ingredients from the sea that quench dry hair) and the Kpak line features Quadramine Complex (helps rebuild and strengthen hair). I have serious detangling issues but not with these two conditioners . 

*Con's:* None so far.

*Additional Comments *(whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc): The Kpak line is more reconstructive where the Moisture line provides just that. Moisture. I use both under my steamer and w/o when im in a rush.

Oh...im not a natural but moisture is moisture


----------



## carameldelight87 (Aug 21, 2009)

Ooooh! Thanks. I was lookin for a button to click or something. Lol.


----------



## AsianAfricanPrincess (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been natural for nearly two years, and from the very beginning, I've made my own deep conditioner.  What has worked perfectly for me has been using one part EVOO, one part honey, and two parts Suave Humectants Conditioner.  I leave it on for at least two hours, and wrap my head with saran wrap...if I have the time, I apply heat.  

It's reallymoisturizing; my hair can be super dry, but since I've been doing this, I've experienced absolutely not breakage, thank God.  It's cheap, it works for me, and it's super easy to mix up a small batch.  I love it.

I balance this with an Aphogee two minute reconstructor for strenthening with protein.


----------



## peachfuzzz (Sep 9, 2009)

subscribing! I love you ladies for answering this question! Very helpful.


----------



## msa (Sep 10, 2009)

*Name of conditioner:* Aubrey Organics White Camellia

*Where it can be purchased *(online, bss)*:* Whole Foods (and other health stores) as well as online. I think some people get it for really cheap on vitacost.com.

*Price Range:* 10$ for 11oz bottle.

*Pro's:* It does exactly what it says it will do. It moisturizes, strengthens, smooths, defines texture, makes detangling a breeze, smells great. It's just all around a great conditioner.
http://www.aubrey-organics.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=109

*Con's:* None that I can see. 

*Additional Comments *(whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc)*: *It's definitely moisturizing, with protein ingredients (which help the moisture stay on your hair and strengthen a bit as well). The directions say you can use it on dry hair for 15 minutes or on wet hair for a couple of minutes and it works both ways. I tend to use it on wet hair, in the shower, for about 10 minutes and it works that way as well. I also don't have to use a whole bunch for it to work.

It really is the BEST conditioner I've used. Others I like include Oyin Honey Hemp (great for cowashing and leaving in and detangling) and Giovanni Smooth as Silk (also great for DCing).


----------



## LivinMyLifeLikeItsGolden (Sep 10, 2009)

msa said:


> *Name of conditioner:* Aubrey Organics White Camellia
> 
> *Where it can be purchased *(online, bss)*:* Whole Foods (and other health stores) as well as online. I think some people get it for really cheap on vitacost.com.
> 
> ...


 

MSA, I have been reading a lot of your raves about this condish so I finally pulled it out of my stash and used it. I love it!!!!


----------



## hothair (Sep 10, 2009)

*Name of conditioner:* Aveda DR Intensive treatment

*Where it can be purchased *(online, bss)*:* Professional salons/Dept store/aveda website

*Price Range:* can't remember

*Pro's:* Makes my hair feel so soft and strong and detangling's amazingly easy

*Con's:* Nothing really, you may think its pricey but it lasts a loooong time

*Additional Comments *(whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc)*:* Protein based,

*Name of conditioner:* Lustrasilk Shea Butter Cholesterol 

*Where it can be purchased *(online, bss)*:* BSS

*Price Range:* Dirt cheap

*Pro's:* Great for co-washing, DCs, some leave-in for curl definition (WnGs)

*Con's:* at the price it has no cons

*Additional Comments *(whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc)*:* Cholesterol but I think its more moisturising wouldn't call it a moisture only treatment though


----------



## isabella09 (Sep 10, 2009)

Name of conditioner: Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose Moisturising Conditioner

Where it can be purchased (online, bss): http://www.aubrey-organics.com/ProductInfo.aspx?productid=351

Price Range: £9.29 ($10.28)

Pro's: Excellent moisturizing conditioner which contains all natural ingredients

Con's: Extremely thick.

Additional Comments (whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc): moisturizing conditioner.


----------



## ceecy29 (Sep 12, 2009)

Great thread! Subscribing to answer later.


----------



## BlaqBella (Sep 12, 2009)

subscribing........


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 11, 2009)

bump


----------



## PPGbubbles (Nov 12, 2009)

suscribing


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 12, 2009)

Subscribing...I didn't read the whole thread, but I did want to point out that Oyin Honey Hemp Conditioner (THE BOMB!!!!!!:notworthy) can be purchased on www.curlmart.com for 8oz ($11) or 16oz ($18) WITHOUT waiting weeks for the order.


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 12, 2009)

Ooops....got so excited about the Oyin condish I forgot to subscribe, which was my original intention.


----------



## MangaManiac (Nov 12, 2009)

Subscribing. I'm in braids and using up all the stuff I have first, but I'm going to look into these and hopefully find some good all-natural picks! 

Thanks OP!


----------



## Fine 4s (Nov 12, 2009)

*My new fav:*

*Name of conditioner: Garnier Fructis Fortifying Penetrating DC*
*
**Where it can be purchased *(online, bss)*: Any grocery store or these days at Ocean State Job Lot*

*Price Range: $2.99 (ocean state job lot price) for 10oz*

*Pro's: it leaves your hair soft but strong (good balance between moisture&protein). I also likes the way it disappears in my hair (like HSR).*

*Con's: The ingredients didn't look that great.*

*Additional Comments: It's not enough to use twice for my hair's volume so I had to purchase some more.*


----------



## glamazon386 (Nov 12, 2009)

Name of conditioner: Elasta QP DPR 11

Where it can be purchased (online, bss): BSS

Price Range: $5-$7

Pro's: Thick creamy and moisturizing

Con's: None so far.

Additional Comments (whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc): I believe it has a little protein but for the most part it's moisturizing.


----------



## Platinum (Nov 12, 2009)

Great thread! I'm transitioning so this information really helps. Subscribing...


----------



## goodmorningruby (Nov 13, 2009)

msa said:


> Giovanni Smooth as Silk (also great for DCing).



THIS IS THE TRUTH!!!!!!!! Staple for me.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Dec 17, 2009)

Bumpity  Bump! Great thread!


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Dec 17, 2009)

DivineNapps1728 said:


> Name of conditioner: *Organic Root Stimulator Replenishing Pack*
> 
> Where it can be purchased (online, bss): *Sally's, Walmart, most supermarkets, beauty supply stores*
> 
> ...


 
This is sold in larger bottles in most Beauty suppple stores for like 4.99...It give u more BANG for ur buck


----------



## SherylsTresses (Dec 17, 2009)

For me, it's Silicon Mix. 

*Where:* Farmers Market

*Price:* $6

*Pros:* Best moisturizing DC for my hair ever

*Cons:*  Jar is too darn small


----------



## NappiShawti (Dec 17, 2009)

i always use Lustrasilk MAngo+ Shea Butter (less than $3)
& i have just discovered Silicon Mix (Avanti) ($10)

i get both of these from my local bss & they are staples...both leave my hair very soft & manageable.

*i do add oil (usually coconut or castor) w/ my DC's


----------



## Lola Laughs (Dec 17, 2009)

_Name of conditioner: *Trader Joe's Conditioner Balanced Moisturizing NOURISH SPA 
*
Where it can be purchased (online, bss): *Your local Trade Joe Grocery Store*
Price Range: *$2.49 - $3*_
_
Pro's: *Moisture, moisture, moisture!!!  Great for detangling, leaves hair soft silky, not too heavy, great ingredients*.  Plus it's cheap!  *_
_
Con's: *They don't sell direct online, but might be able to find it at another online store.*

Additional Comments: *This is a versatile product.  I use it as a DC and moisturizer.  I used it last night for twists, then sealed with coconut oil.  My hair looks and feels awesome.  I do not imagine that I'll be changing conditioners anytime soon.*_

_*There is a companion shampoo (sulfate-free) that is also great for clarifying.  It sells also for about $3.*_

_*Do not sleep on this product--see ingredients below:*_

_**Conditioner* - Purified water, organic rosemary oil, organic valencia orange citrus, organic mango, organic lemongrass, organic ginko biloba, organic echinacea, organic willow bark, organic sea kelp, organic chamomile flower, organic textured soy protein, organic lavender, organic grapefruit citrus, Tocopherol (Vit E), Acetamide MEA, Cetyl Alcohol, Citric Acid, Methylparaben, propylparaben, botanical fragrance 
_
_*Shampoo* - Purified water, organic rosemary oil, organic valencia orange citrus, organic mango, organic lemongrass, organic ginko biloba, organic echinacea, organic willow bark, organic sea kelp, organic chamomile flower, organic textured soy protein, organic lavender, organic grapefruit, C14-16 Olefin Sulfonate, Cocamidopropyl Betaine, Tocopherol (Vit E), Citric Acid, Methylparaben, propylparaben, sea salt, botanical fragrance 
_


----------



## lalla (Dec 17, 2009)

Name of conditioner: LeKair cholesterol

Where it can be purchased (online, bss): BSS

Price Range: I don't live in the US, 500grams cost 4Euros or so in France

Pro's: Very thick, detangles, enhances curl definition

Con's: The smell is neither good nor bad but fades very quickly

Additional Comments (whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc): It's a moisturizing conditioner but it may have some protein in it. Next time I'll buy a 2,5 kg jar.


----------



## Fine 4s (Dec 17, 2009)

LeKair cholesterol is always around as a good backup. I prefer a lighter consistency but it moisturizes pretty darn well....way better than DPR-11 UGH!


----------



## Truth (Dec 17, 2009)

Aussie 3 min deep works for me...

Where it's found? Walgreens , walmart, target

Price: ..ehhh good question i guess around 3 or 4 bucks..when it comes to what definitely works for my hair I usually disregard some prices

pros: the price..thick 

cons: so little of a bottle..it'd be great if it was more


----------



## ceebee3 (Dec 17, 2009)

I really like Motions Moisture Plus and Pantene Masks

*Where it can be purchased *(online, bss)*:* In any BSS for Motions and any drugstore for Pantene

*Price Range:* Cheap, 30 oz for $7 or 80 oz for $18 for Motions and the Pantene Masks are usually around $4 but I always get on sale for like $2

*Pro's:* Motions is very moisturizing, thick and creamy, and cheap.  Pantene is very moisturizing and smells great

*Con's:* These are both cheapies and have cones and other bad ingredients that a lot of people don't like.  The Pantene masks come in a small 6-8 oz jar and don't last long.

*Additional Comments *(whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc)*:* They're both moisturizing conditioners


----------



## temfash (Dec 17, 2009)

Fine 4s said:


> LeKair cholesterol is always around as a good backup. I prefer a lighter consistency but it moisturizes pretty darn well....way better than DPR-11 UGH!



Tell me about it that DPR-11 was crap. Lekair can also be used as base for a protein conditioner just add an egg and some oil its so versatile.


----------



## tdwillis (Dec 17, 2009)

SherylsTresses said:


> For me, it's Silicon Mix.
> 
> *Where:* Farmers Market
> 
> ...


 
I would have to second that Silicon Mix. It is the bomb! I am in California so I have to order it online. You guys are so lucky that you can buy it locally. I am just going to order the 60oz tub and call it a day. It should be illegal to give my hair that much slip!


----------



## Foufie (Dec 17, 2009)

this thread is awesome...suscribing.....


----------



## westNDNbeauty (Dec 20, 2009)

*Name of conditioner:*  Silk Elements Megasilk Moisture Treatment

*Where it can be purchased (online, bss): *Sallys (online and in-store)

*Price Range:* $0.99 (small packet) $6-10 (16 oz. jar)

*Pro's: * Hair will feel like silk. Curls will pop! Thick consistency.

*Con's:* For my hair's thickness/length/volume and the fact that I like to completely coat each strand, a jar will only last me about 2 deep conditioning treatments.

*Additional Comments (whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc):*  Moisturizing conditioner. Works really well after doing Aphogee 2 Step. It combats dryness and hard hair like no other!


----------



## Phoenix14 (Jan 6, 2010)

great thread


----------



## Vintageglam (Jan 6, 2010)

Name of conditioner: Motions CPR (one with herbs)
Where it can be purchased (online, bss): Local BSS

Price Range: about 3 GBP ($3-5???)

Pro's: Fantastic conditioner.  I use it with a heat cap and it really deep conditions my hair.  Provides, moisture, manageability and shine with great "slip"  You only need to use heat for 15 - 20 Mins and it smells pretty pleasant.I love love this conditioner. This works better than Humecto for me. 

Con's: Small tub so runs out quickly. Some people do not like the herbs which can be a pain to wash out.  Not sure if it contains Mineral Oil.  

Additional Comments : Love it.  It has become a staple.


----------



## julzinha (Feb 15, 2010)

bump!!bump!!


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (Jul 5, 2010)

BUMPING for updated products. I have the thickest, most coarse, 4b hair and the ends seems to retain no moisture. My hair doesn't seem to like water either because after the water dries...so does my hair and its brittle and crumbly!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2010)

westNDNbeauty said:


> *Name of conditioner:* Silk Elements Megasilk Moisture Treatment
> 
> *Where it can be purchased (online, bss): *Sallys (online and in-store)
> 
> ...


 
Co-signing on this. This stuff is great but I wish this came in a bigger container. It works great after a Henna treatment!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 5, 2010)

OsnapCnapp! said:


> BUMPING for updated products. I have the thickest, most coarse, 4b hair and the ends seems to retain no moisture. My hair doesn't seem to like water either because after the water dries...so does my hair and its brittle and crumbly!


 
Hi there. When was the last time you used a clarifying or chelating shampoo? You may have product build-up and this may be the reason why your products aren't moisturizing your hair. Try a Organic Root Stimulator Creamy Aloe Shampoo to help remove product build-up and mineral deposits. Also check out the thread on Apple Cider Vinegar rinses and Porosity Control conditioner. These may help if you have porous hair.


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jul 5, 2010)

Name of conditioner: Redken Smooth Down Butter Treat, Redken All Soft

Where it can be purchased (online, bss): BSS (professional) and online

Price Range: $10-$15 for 10 oz or so

Pro's: Very thick, detangles, enhances curl definition

Con's: none. theyre perfection in my book

Additional Comments: all soft is protein so don't leave it in toooo long.
Smooth down can be left in, I leave it in when I do a set under the dryer


----------



## brebre928 (Jul 27, 2010)

Bumping.....


----------



## lwilliams1922 (Jul 27, 2010)

Platinum said:


> Co-signing on this. This stuff is great but I wish this came in a bigger container. It works great after a Henna treatment!



can someone post the ingredients to this?


----------



## BlaqBella (Aug 2, 2010)

I have a mixture of textures mostly 4a/b. And for what it's worth..i didn't REALLY know why some posters would say "body heat isn't always enough". Until this past weekend July 30-31.

 I put on one of my concotions as usual and went to braid and maintenence some ladies hair that i regularly braid. Well as usual the house was hotter than you know what( i mean i was a miserable, dripping sweat mess). Well i was ok once i seen the benefit of it. I took off my scarf and the plastics i had on top to let it cool when i got home (i had it on for a total of 5-6hrs). 

I usually sit under the dryer for about 1hr and let it sit on w/out dryer for usually another hour. I used the little bit of ao gpb, ao hsr, ors replenishing(getting rid of nearly empty bottles), then i added a drop of some instant con. to get rid of the bottle, about a tbsp of org. honey, eqp dpr-11 (used mostly this) and coconut oil.

 I NOW SEE WHAT STEAM MUST BE DOING FOR SOME OF YOU. But i followed Patchouli's(sp?) DC method...so i coated hair and scalp w/ coconut oil also. Well the moisture levels she speaks of in her yt tutorial is what i achieved. 

My hair was SOFT and soooo easy to stretch,blowdry and straighten. I can sit under dryer for 2hrs or leave on for 2hrs no heat and i never get these results. I used to sleep with dc on but just haven't had the time or felt like it. When i did(sleep with dc) was the only time i came close to this soft hair experience.

ETA: And i have also been adding rosewater to my hair after i put saran wrap on hair w/ dc.


----------



## julzinha (Jan 1, 2011)

bump!!bump!!


----------



## bride91501 (Jan 1, 2011)

*Name of conditioner:* Lustrasilk Mango Shea Butter DC (mixed with oils)

*Where it can be purchased (online, bss):* Sally's, regular BSS

*Price Range:* $3 

*Pro's:* Price, price, price! very moisturizing, contains ceramides

*Con's:*  great conditioner, but is only at its best with oils or another condish added

*Additional Comments:*  my staple base conditioner- love it!


----------



## EMJazzy (Jan 1, 2011)

FANTASTIC THREAD!!!   

Sent from my DROIDX using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Krystle~Hime (Jan 1, 2011)

this thread is so great !!!!!!


----------



## gorjis1 (Jan 1, 2011)

great thread


----------



## blaque_syren (Jan 2, 2011)

BUMPING!!!!


----------



## nestlequik (Jan 3, 2011)

*Name of conditioner:*  Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery Treatment

*Where it can be purchased *(online, bss)*:*  Online, at Target

*Price Range:*  $48

*Pro's:*  Leaves my hair soft, and very moisturized 

*Con's:*  Price, a little difficult to get out the jar

*Additional Comments *(whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc)*:*  has some protein (but it's not in the top five ingredients)


----------



## Barbara (Jan 3, 2011)

I have most of the conditioners mentioned in this thread, but I need to add two later that aren't listed.


----------



## peachfuzzz (Jan 25, 2011)

Revisiting...bumpty bump for others


----------



## blaque_syren (Jan 26, 2011)

BUMP PLZZZ


----------



## rdm (Jun 8, 2011)

Old thread....I know but info is excellent


----------



## 30something (Jun 8, 2011)

Name of conditioner: Audrey Organics honeysuckle rose 

Where it can be purchased (online, bss): Whole foods, vitamin shoppe (in store or online)

Price Range:  $ (USD) 9-11

Pro's: very moisturizing, all natural (if it means anything), moisture last a long time. It moisturize even the most dry coarse parts of my hair. Amazing ingredientd including shea butter, jojoba oil, and wheat germ. 

Con's: Smells like hippie grandmother, very thick and hard to get remaining conditioner out the bottle. Bottle design doesn't help its case either. I find its best to transfer some to a tub, or different container. 

Additional Comments:  I think its great for those with dry and/or coarse hair


----------



## EmeRaldPrinXess (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## Barbara (Jun 9, 2011)

Affirm 5 in 1 Reconstructor
NTM Daily Deep or Mask 
Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment
Verifen Complex Advanced Conditioning Treatment


----------



## indarican (Jul 18, 2011)

thanks all for the posts... im having a real issue today with the frizzies... maybe a wek of deep conditioning


----------



## hair4romheaven (Jul 26, 2011)

Oldie but goodie.
I will be trying AOWC & giovanni smooth as silk.


----------



## RegaLady (Nov 11, 2011)

bump please. I need ideas


----------



## Hairlosophy (Nov 11, 2011)

Name of conditioner: Nexxus Humectress Hydrating Deep Conditioner

Where it can be purchased (online, bss): Rite Aid, CVS

Price Range: $15.99

Pro's: Leaves my hair super soft and moisturized for days 

Con's: Pricey, not super detangling (does detangle somewhat); used best with heat (or a plastic cap overnight)

Additional Comments (whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc): Moisturizing conditioner; used best with heat (or plastic cap overnight);


----------



## Harina (Nov 11, 2011)

temfash said:


> Tell me about it that DPR-11 was crap. Lekair can also be used as base for a protein conditioner just add an egg and some oil its so versatile.



DPR-11 was one of the biggest let-downs ever. I was so surprised because everyone hypes it up. I think someone did say they had changed the formula though so maybe that's it.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jan 6, 2012)

*BUMP*


----------



## tiffers (Jan 6, 2012)

Name of conditioner: Qhemet Cocoa Tree Detangling Ghee
Where it can be purchased (online, bss) : qhemetbiologics.com & sagenaturalceuticals.com
Price Range: $14
Pros: Leaves hair moisturized and smooth.
Cons: Has a chocolate-y scent that took some getting used to. I'm not too fond of chocolate scents.

Name of conditioner: Kyra's Ultimate Hydrating Hemp Conditioner
Where it can be purchased (online, bss) : kyrasultimate.com
Price Range: $10-$18
Pros: Smells great, very moisturizing, has nice and simple ingredients
Cons: None

Name of conditioner: Pura Body Naturals Chocolate Hair Smoothie
Where it can be purchased (online, bss) : purabodynaturals.com & nounouboutique.com
Price Range: $14
Pros: Softens hair, moisturizes nicely, leaves my natural hair feeling a lil' silky. 
Cons: Takes a while to ship and the scent isn't the "hot chocolate" smell that I was expecting. But again, I'm extremely picky with chocolate scents.

Name of conditioner: Marie Dean Seaweed & Rice
Where it can be purchased (online, bss) : mariedeanonline.com
Price Range: $16-$22
Pros: Thick and moisturizing, gives nice slip and leaves hair soft.
Cons: The price. erplexed

Name of conditioner: Silk Dreams Vanilla Silk
Where it can be purchased (online, bss) : silkdreamshaircare.com
Price Range: $10-$14
Pros: Very moisturizing, makes hair soft on contact and smells liked baked goods. 
Cons: None


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Name of conditioner:* Silk Elements Mixed Silk Nourishing Deep Conditioner 

*Where it can be purchased (online, bss):* Sally Beauty Supply (in stores & online)

*Price Range:* $6-$8

*Pro's:* Very moisturizing, works well after protein treatments, cheap for a decent sized jar, easily absorbed by hair

*Con's:* It's thick enough to serve well for detangling, but sometimes it's too well absorbed to provide good slip 

*Additional Comments:* This is the ONLY Silk Elements dc that works well for my hair

***​
*Name of conditioner:* Nutress Hair Moisturizing Protein Pack for Extremely Damaged Hair

*Where it can be purchased (online, bss):* Sally Beauty Supply (in stores & online)

*Price Range:* $1.30-$1.50 per packet

*Pro's:* It's a hard protein treatment that works just as well as it's Aphogee counterpart without the stickiness, dripping, or the stench.

*Con's:* It only comes in small packets, but it goes much further than I assumed it would.

*Additional Comments:* This stuff smells like mint toothpaste when you apply it, but the scent doesn't linger.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 6, 2012)

I can't believe that I still haven't used the AOHR !! When these twists come out that will be the first conditioner I try !!!!


----------



## Ann0804 (Jan 6, 2012)

Name of conditioner: *Curl Junkie Deep Fix; Miss Jessie's Super Sweetback Treatment*
Where it can be purchased (online, bss): *CJ: online at CurlMart; MJ online at: Missjessies.com*
Price Range: *20 dollars for 8 oz. ; 9 dollars for 2 oz.*

Pro's:*leaves hair super detangled (both). Miss J's product smells amazing.*

Con's: *Both have protein in them (which I don't care for). CJ- I don't like the smell of it.*

Additional Comments: *I get a lot of tangled ends if I use Miss J's with my hair steamer. I like both products best without the use of heat.  I leave them on for 1-3 hours before rinsing them out. *


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Jan 18, 2012)

I ordered AOHR & AOWC online; I can't wait to try them out !!


----------



## lamaria211 (Mar 26, 2012)

bumping *****


----------



## gorgeoushair (Nov 8, 2012)

bumping......


----------



## MsDes (Nov 9, 2012)

Name of conditioner: Curl Junkie Curl Rehab

Where it can be purchased (online, bss): Online (got mine from Curlmart.com)

Price Range: $20-25

Pro's: Very moisturizing, natural, thick consistency, nice light smell

Con's: The price, can only buy it online (I think)

Additional Comments (whether it's a protein conditioner or a moisturizing one, if using it other than directed provides better results, etc): It's a moisturizing dc and I leave it in for the recommended time with heat with good results.


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Nov 9, 2012)

This list contains some duds that I had high hopes for  ; I'll be back to add more this weekend


*Name of conditioner:* Silk Elements KeraMinerals Smoothing Deep Conditioner 

*Where it can be purchased (online, bss):* Sally Beauty Supply (in stores & online)

*Price Range:* $6-$8

*Pro's:* Moisturizing, reduces frizz, imparts shine, smells nice

*Con's:* None

*Additional Comments:* This is a moisturizing LIGHT silk protein conditioner 

***​
*Name of conditioner:* Proclaim Argan Oil Intense Hydrating Masque 

*Where it can be purchased (online, bss):* Sally Beauty Supply (in stores & online)

*Price Range:* $5-$7

*Pro's:* Nice thick consistency, mixes well with other conditioners 

*Con's:* Not intensely moisturizing on it's own, has a very strange scent that gets downright stinky over the life of the product as the added fragrance fades 

*Additional Comments:* Will not repurchase because I've found conditioners that work better at the same price point 

***​
*Name of conditioner:* nuNAAT Silicon Moisturizing Hair Mask 

*Where it can be purchased (online, bss):* Sally Beauty Supply (in stores & online)

*Price Range:* $5-$6

*Pro's:* Creamy consistency, okay for detangling

*Con's:* Horrible ingredients, not strengthening or notably moisturizing for damaged/dry hair

*Additional Comments:* The third ingredient is mineral oil

***​
*Name of conditioner:* Silk Elements MegaSilk Intense Conditioning Mayonnaise 

*Where it can be purchased (online, bss):* Sally Beauty Supply (in stores & online)

*Price Range:* $6-$8

*Pro's:* NONE

*Con's:* This stuff contains little particles are practically impossible to rinse out! It necessary to follow up conditioning with multiple washes. I've used it a few times thinking the trouble I faced was a fluke & every time I ended up with a head full of seeds(or whatever the pieces are)

*Additional Comments:* Do Not Buy ! 

***​
*Name of conditioner:* Schwarzkopf Zero Frizz 100% Rescue Deep Conditioner 

*Where it can be purchased (online, bss):* Dollar Tree & online vendors

*Price Range:* $1-$15

*Pro's:* Nice Scent, combo moisture/protein dc

*Con's:* Does little to nothing to combat frizz & results are inconsistent

*Additional Comments:* Would only recommend to someone with fine, 4a hair; does nothing for 4b hair in my experience


----------



## lamaria211 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kera Minerals DC from Sally's!!!
price 5$ it leaves your hair soft and manageable stays that way for day's
Con none


----------



## PatTodd (Nov 15, 2012)

I have 4a curls and just used Schwartzkopf Zero Frizz Deep Conditioner and I LOVED it!!! Great ingredients (mostly coconut oil) and it left my hair so moist!  It was very reminiscent of Silicon Mix for me.  I got it from Dollar Tree and will go back for more!!!


----------



## DivineNapps1728 (Nov 15, 2012)

I gotta remember to come back & review my Mizani conditioners; they're great before a flat iron. 

Anyone using any Carol's Daughter, Biolage or KeraCare deep conditioners? I'd like to know how those work on natural hair.


----------



## sherrimberri (Nov 16, 2012)

DivineNapps1728 said:


> I gotta remember to come back & review my Mizani conditioners; they're great before a flat iron.
> 
> Anyone using any Carol's Daughter, Biolage or KeraCare deep conditioners? I'd like to know how those work on natural hair.



Wrong thread


----------

